# 2021 Big Reaper likes/dislikes thread



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Heres where to post your list!!!
Make it as DETAILED as possible!!! If it seems too detailed its probably good!!
Also, give lots of choices for people. Some people have more access to stores/ thrift stores than others. So bear that in mine and make it easier for your reaper!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am great with thrift store, handmade, garage sale items!
I collect witch dolls and figurines. Especially the Wicked Witch in all her forms! I have many wonderful ones from past reapers but am always happy to add to my collection!
I also started collecting ghost figurines and dolls of all kinds!

I recently started loving vintage and vintage reproduction pieces, especially from the late 50's and 60's when I was a kid.
I love crystals, geodes, gems, and stones. Either by them selves or in something.
Outdoors I am expanding my witches area. So any mask, wig, dress , cape, hat, would be great! And hands, I need witch hands! Any thing to add to a outdoor witch display, larger potion bottles, potion labels, lanterns. And creature a witch might have!
I also have a spider area, so spiders, webs, etc.
I do a graveyard. Any creepy thing to add to that. Maybe something to improve my lighting would be great!
I have some Halloween ornaments, but more are always welcome!
I would love a tarot deck!
Dislikes: zombie babies, gory, lots of blood


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

In & so excited for this year's reap! 

My likes: classic monsters (Universal), witches, ornaments, pumpkins/jack-o-lanterns, vintage. I collect witches' hats, jack-o-lanterns and their patterns. I love home-made/home-altered/& thrift store items. 
We were married on Halloween at a costume party, dressed as the Addams Family, so wedding/couple Halloween-themed items and anything Addams-related are always appreciated. 
Hobby-wise, I do puzzles, gardening, baking, and various crafting projects such as cross-stitch and jewelry making throughout the year, so anything along those lines would be great (like cool beads, candy molds, etc). 

We've been doing Saturday night B-movie drive-ins in our living room the last couple of months, so craptacular movies are always welcome. We've watched Attack of the Killer Klowns, Attack of the Killer Donuts, Plan 9 from Outer Space, Rubber (borderline stinker) but we're trying to avoid the real stinkers like Manos, Hands of Fate <insert hand gesture here>. Any old B movies along the Klowns/Donuts lines would be great! 

My dislikes: gorey, slasher (love the movies, don't like to decorate with it), dolls, clowns (Klowns rule, other clowns not so much), rats (hubs has an issue with those)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

List:

I love vintage/vintage repro anything.
I'm a sucker for any type of JOL of any size or type, from cute to scary I just love them.
Big fan of the old horror stars, Christopher Lee, Peter Cushing, Vincent Price, Karloff, etc.
I prefer the Hammer versions of the classic Monsters.
Also a big fan of Paper Ephemera of all types, from classic Beistle stuff to Dollar Tree paper figures or treat bags.
I can always use any kind of wax tarts of any scent. I have one wax warmer going all year.
I like Nightmare Before Christmas but no Funkos please I've OD'd on those things & I'm now running out of places to hide uh....display them.
I collect Pez but not that really into the actual candy & can always use another Pez dispenser even if it's a duplicate or triplicate of ones I already have. I'm trying to stick to jut getting the holiday ones & they do have Halloween dispensers so feel free to buy any Halloween Pez.
Ugh I go through this with every SR. I just draw a blank at some point for some reason. Honestly for me half of the fun is just getting stuff in the mail so yeah I'm basically a kid when it comes to this stuff. As long as you don't go super gory, no clowns, not too much glitter, I'll be happ


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

First, to my Secret Reaper, Thank You, I already love it!
ANYTHING vintage and folk art style Halloween would be fantastic, especially in classic black and orange and white. Really like to expand old style Halloween

I will always take Ravens and Crows of all shapes and sizes. They can be folk art, candle holders, stuffed for the house and yard, any and all things Ravens. I would really love one with movement, but know that can expensive so I am happy with anything Raven related

I need black cat stuff. I could really use some silhouettes for out in my cemetery. The cats, like the ravens, can be all shapes and sizes. Vintage black cat art would be cool (it does not have to be old, just the look of the old)

For the yard I would like old and creepy/classic looking. Cool scarecrows and cats and bats and ravens. I like setting a scene, not always straight in your face. I am looking to do something you would see in the Northeast in the woods. This can be owls or old signposts or anything you would see in a classic photo of old Halloween. A natural broom made with twigs would fit this well. Pumpkins and scarecrows and classic fall style Halloween. 

I love old Lanterns and will take them in any shape or size as well!

I am from the North originally, but after retiring from the Military, ended up in the South. I miss fall. Fall related items such as leaves are ok as well. I am a fan of Robert Frost, so anything related to his poetry is good,

I am not into blood, gore or glitter. For me, the hidden in the shadows is much scarier than in your face. I am not into the horror guys such as Freddy or Michael. I also do not like anything zombie related. Too me it is overdone.

I really am not looking for anything specific as I have received a lot and am grateful for whatever I receive so please do not worry as it is all wonderful. Thank you


My Pinterest page to show my likes https://www.pinterest.com/djhoyler/secret-reaper-likes/


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you in advance to my reaper but please be forewarned. I’m a guy. If you send me glittery girl stuff or a bath bomb, especially one with glitter in it, than I won’t be grateful. I will in fact hex you! 😁 Please, NO bath bombs or glitter. Just no!!!

I am doing old school Halloween with classic monsters such as werewolves, vampires, Frankenstein, Headless Horseman, etc this year.

I will have a haunted theater so any classic movie poster or wall art. I would especially like something from the Psycho movie with Norman Bates. Preferably a poster with the old house on the hill, Norman, or the hotel featured. 

Any classic horror poster reproduction from the 70s or 80s.

I am also doing a vampire scene. Crosses are needed. Cross anything! Also old looking holy water bottles, etc. Anything for a vampire scene.

I love gothic mirrors, crosses, candle sticks, etc.

I could use a Jack O’ Lantern pumpkin stack (jacks stacked on top of each other, usually three).

I am in need of “hand” candle holders, candle holders shaped like a hand. A porcelain/ceramic or resin witch hand would be nice.

I love fall and Halloween pillar or jar candles that do not smell like food with the exception of pumpkin spice. I like the smell of pumpkin spice. I don’t need votives or tea lights. Also purple taper candles are needed.

I love Halloween themed, especially witch or bat related pillar or jar candle holders.

A bleeding skull candle would be great. I don’t need any other type of skulls as I already have a lot.

I need a spooky, bare branched tree at least ten or twelve plus inches tall. Wire trees are so cool if you want to craft one.

I do not have small children and am an older guy. Please don’t send me anything “cute”.

I also don’t like gore for the sake of gore. No slasher type of items.

When I think of Halloween it is “dark and foreboding”, NOT whimsical or cute or gorey or glittery.

An old school witches hag hat would be nice.

I like Pennywise and evil clown figurines.

I have several life-size figures, male and female, that I am always looking for Victorian costumes to dress in.

Don’t need/dislike/have too much of:

PLEASE, if it isn’t on my list ask Bethene before sending it to me. I detest plastic, glitter and bath bombs! Not sure what bath bombs have to do with Halloween but have received them from reapers and could/would not use them. I don’t need aliens, gore, ornaments, masks, GLITTER, skulls, spiders or bugs, funko pops, Disney, cute stuff, movies, wreaths.

I also don’t like plastic or dollar tree items.

A used, repurposed, handmade or thrift shop item will be loved and appreciated much more! Reproductions are also fine by me.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Likes: Bats, ghosts, pumpkins, skeletons/skulls, apothecary, ouija/fortune teller, elegantly creepy things, clowns and carnival/circus/sideshow themes, vintage and antique decorations (whether real or made to look old), sweets & candy (gummies, chocolate, and candy corn), Halloween themed lotion/bath/beauty, lights, Kawaii, Japanese horror.

Dislikes: I like things that glitter and sparkle, but not if it's loose or messy. Nothing super gorey/gutsy, body parts, bugs, zombies.

Favorite Horror/Halloween movies: The Shining, Trick r Treat, Ju-On, The Ring, Scream, Nightmare on Elm Street, Hellraiser, Halloween, IT (old and new), Ghostbusters, Nightmare Before Christmas, Beetlejuice, Coraline.

Here's my pinterest!: 100 All Hallow's Eve ideas | holidays halloween, halloween decorations, halloween fun


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Likes/Needs:

Cemetery Stuff - we set up a cemetery in our yard. We would love anything that would help add to it - tombstone, moss, silk leaves/flowers - anything to add more detail and up the spooky atmosphere. On my list of things to make is a tombstone with a bell, so an old bell for that would be great as well.
Harry Potter - I have serious regrets about not buying the Leaky Cauldron sign when it was still available - if you can recreate one we’d love that.
Witch's Cupboard Stuff/ Potion Bottles/Potion Labels
Skulls (you can never have too many, am I right?)
Wands (Harry Potter Style)
Scowling/Scary Jack-O-Lanterns
Hocus Pocus
Gothic Fence Finials
We mostly decorate outside, although inside stuff would be appreciated as well. Typical graveyard stuff mostly, although we'd love to have a whole Harry Potter/Diagon Alley section.
We have a Scottie and a Westie. Pretty much anything with Scotties and/or Westies with a Halloween theme would be cool.

Dislikes/Don't Currently Need:

Cutsey
Bloody/Gory
Movie Character Stuff (Mike Myers, Jason, etc. - Harry Potter/Hocus Pocus are the exceptions)
Clowns
Zombies
Day of the Dead

Pinterest Link: halloween


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

loving everyones list i am working on mine


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear Reaper
Thank you don't stress and have fun
Likes
I am going to be doing harry potter theme in my work cube which I always take over the top.
Store fronts I am doing Owl post. The post office box I am making the openings are 4inch high by 4 inches wide and 10 inch deep
Owl post items I could use
Things to put in the post office boxes, mail, small packages, small spell books, potions, wands anything magical, an owl would be cool any size, small cauldron,
White owl
Also want to do the
Potages Cauldron shop items i could use
Cauldrons any size
big wooding spoon old looking
old looking spell book
Anything a wizard might get in mail

Other items I could use for harry potter
Flouting candles
Small suite case
Sorting hat
Cauldrons any size
wand holder
Small HP trunk
Small carved pumpkins for flooring pumpkins
Basically anything harry potter 


I also love to decorate my 3 tear trays for holidays so Halloween items to go into that would be fantastic. this year I want to do 1 of them a Harry Potter theme and the other one a poison apple/evil queen theme. So little items for the trays would be great. Battery operated lights mini potions bottles mini witch hats, mini wands, mini cauldrons, mini castle, maps , mystical creatures , honey dukes items candy items, choc frog, jelly beans, so on , mini sorting hat, mini quitage,
Have put examples in my pintrest page to give you some ideas


Pintrest board








190 Reaper 2021 ideas | halloween decorations, harry potter decor, fall halloween decor


Sep 8, 2021 - Explore Ang Saki's board "Reaper 2021", followed by 201 people on Pinterest. See more ideas about halloween decorations, harry potter decor, fall halloween decor.




pin.it





I am building a witches shack out in my front yard things i could use for it are think of it as a forest witch
old empty bottles
unique bottles
old looking wooden spoon
wood branch string stick
tree spirit creature witch creatures
Skeleton keys
Creepy cloth
old rustic looking lantern
forest witch wind chime something a witch in the forest would hand from her tree
hanging herbs for her spells
witches forest looking witch hat
witch brooms any size
Spanish moss always welcome



Other likes
Love gnomes of any kind
Love wax melts like sugar cookies pumpkin spice, blueberry, Halloween ones.
Love bath and body works items
love haunted mansion anything.
Love crosses all shapes and sizes
Love poison apple anything
Wax beads for wax seal stamp’s
Gothic is my style
i collect avon cape cod glass
Collect vintage pepsi cartoon glasses
Crosses any size
Rosary Beads
Rustic looking flame-less candles




Be sure to check my list in likes and dislike thread I will add more things to help give you ideas

Dislikes or do not need
Do not like
dolls
No Blood
No Gore
Cute stuff
clowns
Ouiji boards
Do not need anything from Dollar Tree
No horror


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm so excited I put on my Halloween music list.
Dear Secret Reaper, Thank you in advance. I always love this every year. It always makes me smile. We have to do a lot of construction to our house (thanks Hurricane Zeta), but it is allowing for Halloween decorating updates! So check out the stuff under House below if that's the route you want to take.

*Likes:*

Vampires
Psycho and the Bates Motel (the 1960 version, not the horrible remake)
Old horror movies especially the classics i.e. 1931 Dracula, Frankenstein, Creature from the Black Lagoon, Invisible Man, etc.
Vintage Halloween
Vintage Halloween Advertising, especially for food, costumes, or movies (nothing newer than 1960s)
Vintage Gothic advertising
Halloween clothes (t-shirts, etc) The South can be very hot at Halloween, though. I have enough socks now though.
Edgar Allen Poe and Shakespeare (Hamlet, etc)
Pumpkin Carving - I usually spend around 2-3 hours carving one pumpkin
Actual Haunted Places (The Myrtles, Eastern State, etc)
Chocolate
Making candy
Halloween Recipes/Cookbooks
I have a 3 year old little girl who doesn't seem scared of Halloween at all! Her favorite book is called Boo Bat. Her favorite color is purple, and she loves black cats. Last year she loved watching Spookly, Garfield's Halloween, and It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown. She wanted to watch the Great Pumpkin every day. Seriously, she loves It's the Great Pumpkin.
Anything homemade is welcome! I don't mind anything from Thrift Shops or the Dollar Store
Favorite colors: Turquoise, purple, black, white
The old 1980s and 1990s movies/TV (Hocus Pocus, The Worst Witch _British version_, Garfield's Halloween, Disney's Halloween Treat, etc)
Our house is over 100 years old in the South. I am always trying to add decorations that are age appropriate (or at least look like it)
I love tea.
I love Christine McConnell and Lair Voltaire.
I have a wallflowers plug in and love vanilla or cinnamon smells. I'd love the haunted house plug in.
Here is my pinterest for ideas Allison Waldron (kingcake4brkfst) on Pinterest

*Things I would love for our yard/house:*

We can actually decorate for Halloween this year, so I'm doing a cemetery in the front yard, and a mad scientist on the side.
So anything having to do with cemeteries, mad science labs, or old 1900 mansions
Please keep in mind in rains a lot in New Orleans, and if it isn't raining it's still humid.
I would love things to make a fence for the cemetery.
Nice tombstones would be awesome too.
We'll have a new garage for Halloween this year and it would look awesome decorated too. I'm thinking spiders/witches.

I would love a sign to put in our yard that speaks of a haunted funeral home or bed and breakfast.
Things to put in windows (we have a lot of windows)
Something to hang on our back fence (thinking ghouls or specters I can put on springs or something like that.)
Things to hang from our trees
Halloween place mats, candles, doormat, dishes/cups (toddler friendly)
Plastic skeletons or body parts
Would love things to hang from the trees we have out front.
Our daughter really wants to build a Scarecrow. She's been asking since last year. So anything to aid in making one is welcome.
Would love a Countdown to Halloween Calendar.
*Dislikes:*

Clowns (unless vintage)
Zombies
Gore
Glitter (unless packaged well)
New- Age Horror movies
Anything Satanic
Dragons
Disney-Our daughter thinks most Disney things are scary, especially Monsters Inc. and early Disney Villains.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

This is my first year participating. Since I usually go straight to the Party Ideas, Experiences and Recipes section I didn’t know The Big Reaper existed. For some reason I decided to look under General Halloween the other day and boy am I glad I did!!!!! I love doing stuff like this!!!!!

We are in the process of getting a new house and should be in it by the end of September so Halloween will be our first party in the new place!!!

I have mannequins I dress up every year and this year I would like to do one of them as a black plague doctor. I don’t have any of the stuff that would be needed for that so the mask, hat, cloak, gloves, etc.

I have old Coca-Cola crates that I put old items in throughout the year. I have decided to start putting things in them for the holidays so anything Halloween related that is no bigger than 2x2”. I prefer old looking stuff so nothing too sparkly or bright.

I have some Halloween jewelry, but can always use more (ears are pierced). Love long dangly earrings and all kinds of necklaces and bracelets.

I use wax melts and can always use Fall fragrances.

I have two dogs and five cats. I usually get costumes for my dogs for Halloween but not the cats (for some reason, they just do not like to wear costumes…….) Zar is an Australian Shepard and would require an XL costume. Pooh is a German Shepard/Boxer mix and would require either a L or XL. They don’t like costumes that actually come over their heads, but other than that, the sky is the limit.

Dislikes
I really don’t care for the Day of the Dead or Nightmare Before Christmas. I don’t mind clowns, but not really into them for decorating.

Thank you in advance!!!

Pinterest: Tvling


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Dear Secret Reaper, hopefully I kept it detailed and yet general enough to give you plenty of stuff to work with - first time I've ever done this! Seriously, though, I'll pretty much love whatever you send me, so please don't stress.

My Pinterest: Lynn C-H (gothkittylady) - Profile | Pinterest

We decorate our yard, but the theme varies from year to year (we always have lots of spiders and big webs regardless). We've finally settled on trying to do a harpy-lite version of Mommy Fortuna's Midnight Carnival this year - pretty sure someone would call the cops on me if I put an accurate harpy from that story on display in the front yard. Indoors we always go gothic with a little bit of a rustic touch, mostly in black, purples, crimsons and silver. Lots of black cats, four of which are alive. A weird assortment of owls. And furry faux spiders in all colors, shapes, and sizes. We also have an ever-expanding Halloween Village that we used to leave up all year 'round until it outgrew its display cases. And my office stays spooky 365 days a year. 

Handmade or upcycled, de-stashed, vintagy and thrifted, store-bought - they're all good to me!

Likes: Cats, bats, ravens/crows and rats. Furry spiders. Owls. Anything related to fairytales and legends and cryptids. Strange old books. Weird or creepy little knicknacks. Creepy-cute dolls and stuffies, or patterns for making them. Cutethulhu. Beetlejuice, Kiki's Delivery Service, The Witches (1990), The Monster Squad, The Addams Family (1964), Ghostbusters. Creature features no matter how 'B' they are, especially old ones like THEM or Night of the Lepus or anything with a crocodilian in it. The October Country, Dracula, The Legend of Sleepy Hollow. Gothic, magic, and witchy paraphernalia like potion or apothecary bottles, tins, boxes, spellbooks, poppets, tarot cards, interesting stones or 'specimens', etc. New black tea blends to try, especially chais. I love gothy teacups and mugs and such too. Candy and treats? I like those, of course. Fake vines and plants, and I would kill for a mandrake. Sewing stuff and crafting stuff are great, feel free to de-stash in my direction - I sew, I weave, I make jewelry, I do paper crafts and mixed media. Seasonal wax melts. Old aquarium decor like faux rocks and coral and plastic plants, as our village has an undersea area with skeletal mermaids currently in development. DIY terrain materials for the village like dried moss, rocks, sticks for trees, etc. are all good too. Halloween-themed cat toys or fabric-covered elastic collars (our cats range in size from a dainty 7 pounds to a chonky 20). Throw in some nip and the cats will probably try to open the box for me. 

Dislikes: The Raven by Poe. Also The Black Cat and The Telltale Heart by Poe. Yes really. The Halloween Tree. The Addams Family (1991) and Addams Family Values. Items that have been dip-coated with three pounds of glitter. The Bride of Frankenstein. Things that non-ironically have googly eyes. SOCK MONKEYS (you know how some people are about clowns? That's me with sock monkeys). Witches that are wrapped around a tree or crashed into the ground. Funko pops. Modern gore, satanic, asylum, slasher and torture themed decor. Bugs. Whiny, overdramatic vampires who aren't George Hamilton. Ouija boards. Crosses, upside-down pentagrams, goat heads. Kitty costumes - all eight of our cats cry and hide if we try to go further than a cutesy elastic Halloween collar. Black licorice. And Earl Gray tea, because bergamot is a plague on tea-drinking society.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> Thank you in advance to my reaper but please be forewarned. I’m a guy. If you send me glittery girl stuff or a bath bomb, especially one with glitter in it, than I won’t be grateful. I will in fact hex you! 😁 Please, NO bath bombs or glitter. Just no!!!


So I'm guessing you got glittery unicorn princess bath bombs, and not the creepy why-would-I-take-a-bath-in-this ones that turn the water black or blood red.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Below are my likes/dislikes to give you an idea of my Halloween style. My hope is to give you enough info to have fun with but give you room to do what you do best (if you have something in particular that you love to do or make and don’t see it in my list below don’t be discouraged – I bet I would love it!) I love homemade, crafted, thrift store, re-purposed or used/secondhand items most. The only thing I am hoping for in Secret Reaper is that my Reaper has fun—whatever you pick out for me I will adore. I am lucky enough to own more Halloween stuff than any one human should, so please don’t feel the need to send me lots—I know I will treasure whatever you choose to add to my collection.

*My Pinterest page is:* Witchful Thinking (witchfulthinkng) - Profile | Pinterest

*Indoor Decor Style: *I would call my style gothic, spooky or Victorian. Think---old or abandoned mansion or haunted house (I don’t have a mansion but that’s the look I am going for). Love the eerie, spooky, dark corners, candlelight, cobwebs, and old elegance side of Halloween.

*Outdoor Decor Style: *Our front yard is transformed into a graveyard with tombstones, skeletons, lighting and jack o’lanterns with a gothic style fence around it, setup to look run down (which it is actually becoming after years of use in the weather). I am definitely looking to add to it (for tombstones I prefer handmade rather than store bought, and I like serious or spooky rather than funny or punny). I dream of adding a packing tape or similar type ghost some year. Anything that would go in our graveyard or materials to make items for our graveyard would be loved. Especially jack o’ lanterns!! Big, oversized, wide, normal, skinny, tall or small or anything any between. Scary, happy or any face in between. Looking at jack o’lanterns fills me with Halloween happiness, I can never have too many. If you prefer not to carve even uncarved ones I can carve would be greatly appreciated! Ravens, a cemetery sign or sign post…hands to stick into the ground…you get the idea!

*Dining: *I love to have Halloween dinner parties (and some spooky ones occasionally during the year when I have Spookerstar over). Anything you can think of that would go on a table or in a dining room for a spooky diner party I would love it. Examples are tabletop candelabras (thrifted, tarnished, old or new), cloth Halloween napkins, Halloween napkin rings, centerpieces, dark flowers, Halloween place card holders, Halloween dinner plates (don’t have to match -- if you find a random one at a thrift store or a couple in a store—I have a whole mismatched collection), Spooky/Halloween wine bottle stoppers, ….you get the idea.

*Cocktails/Treats:* I love mixing up some fun spooky themed cocktails or making treats, appetizers, food or desserts for my favorite holiday. If you have a favorite cocktail or food would LOVE to get a copy of your recipe (bonus points for putting it on a recipe card)! Also, always on the lookout for fun swizzle sticks/garnishes. And could use an elegant/gothic, spooky or decorated recipe box.

*General Likes: *
I have a pretty large collection of potion bottles but am always on the lookout to add a special one. Or for fun things to fill my potion bottles with.

Fake greenery or florals (can always use fake greenery) to drape from props or stemmed florals like dark flowers, venus flytrap etc. to make flower arrangements)

Ravens, bats, toads or frogs, Universal Monsters, Halloween (original movie), Trick-r-Treat movie, Christine McConnell, Vampires (original Dark Shadows/old school type), pumpkins.

*Dislikes: *Gore, Clowns, Funkos, Zombie babies, unaltered Dollar Tree Items, Blow Molds, scented lotions or bath stuff.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Happy to see another Christine McConnell fan, Witchful Thinking!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Happy to see another Christine McConnell fan, Witchful Thinking!


Yea! A fellow fan! I joined her patreon this year and am just blown away by her work! It inspired me to try a couple of new things, but most of her work is way beyond my capabilities. Don't you just love her new house? Its a dream!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank you future reaper, please have fun and don't worry, I will love anything you send me. I love thrifted and repurposed items, and anything home made would be really appreciated.
I love everything from the dark romantic old elegant Gothic side to Halloween, to the 80s slasher side.

I am building a collection of witchy things so anything in that vein would be appreciated
crystals, pretty potion bottles, cauldrons, spell books, tins, poppets
Divination stuff of all kinds: palmistry hands, tarot, oracle cards, would love a tea reading teacup 
I love cats, ravens, crows and critters of all types
Graveyard /ancestor altar stuff like pretty frames, candles. Would love a home made gravestone, but I know it's hard to ship
Being in the UK, bath and body works stuff is a real treat...anything would be great. Not fussy on scents, I love it all.
Seasonal wax melts and candles, I always have one on the go
I'm a big fan of Christine McConnell, so anything in her creepy, classy, creative vibe would be awesome
NBC, Sleepy Hollow, Hocus Pocus, also Bates motel type stuff... subtle things that I can leave out all year round
Halloween or Gothic themed Plates, bowls, bakeware, spatulas and measuring spoons.. again, would use this all the time
My fur baby is a beautiful chonky birman, she loves to be included so any catnip treats or toys would go down a storm
I'm in the process of making a pinterest page to give some inspiration as to my taste. Thank you for taking the time to stalk me 
(38) Pinterest

On the 'no thank you' side, I'm not too crazy about masses of glitter, zombie babies or the cutesy side to Halloween.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> ...most of her work is way beyond my capabilities. Don't you just love her new house? Its a dream!


I know! Did you see the one where she fixed the wallpaper in the dining room? That was amazing.

Edit: Three of us now with lucidhalloween! Maybe we should start a Christine McConnell appreciation thread on the forum. 😂


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Happy to see another Christine McConnell fan, Witchful Thinking!


 ok never heard of her going to go check it out


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I feel like I'm just rambling but here it is.
Likes: cats, bats, pirates, pirate ships, pumpkins, pumpkin carving, witches, brooms, cauldrons, potion bottles, spellbooks, old books, skeletons, long twisty vines or trees, spooky trees, forests, Disney, Warner Brothers, ghosts, Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, Nightmare Before Christmas, coffee mugs, housewares, coffee, wine glasses, baking, jewelry, fortune telling items like crystal balls, tarot cards, anything in the gothic style, Renaissance style, kings, queens, crowns, court jesters, castles, gravestones, graveyards, moons, night sky, sunsets, the colors black, orange, purple, blue, pink, green, I like plants, animals, butterflies, dragonflies, and I have three cats.

My outdoor theme this year is arachnophobia! Everything spiderwebs and spiders. I decorate outdoors and indoors, so I use lots of props and lights.

My dislikes: the color red, gorey things, and dead animal props. I like mine living! 🐾🐾❤

I'm pretty easy to please, I love to play along, and I look forward to receiving anything that someone takes the time & effort to prepare.
Thank you! Happy Halloween!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Edit: Three of us now with lucidhalloween! Maybe we should start a Christine McConnell appreciation thread on the forum. 😂


I also watch her, fantastic! Lair of Voltaire Gothic Homemaking is fun, and so is Jade the Libra.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok never heard of her going to go check it out


Her show, The Curious Creations of Christine McConnell, only ran for one season, but you can still watch it on Netflix. She wrote an awesome cookbook. And of course she's on YouTube and Patreon.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't have a theme for this year (indoors anyway), since I think COVID will preclude a party again this year. Next year I want to do a full on Disney Haunted Mansion. I am looking to create a haunted mansion vibe, so items would not have to be Disney specific.

Likes and Wants:

Scary Portraits
Lenticular Portraits
Spider webbing
Small busts
Gargoyles
Black Flowers
Black leaf garland
Potion Bottles
Spell Books
Crows
Spiders
Bones
Creepy Cloth
Pumpkin Tea Lights
Skulls
Gothic Looking Candle Holders (tea light, votive or taper)
Black cat statues
Gothic Scene Setters
Battery Operated String Lights, purple or green
Creepy boxes
Bats of any type
Rats of any type

Loves: Hocus Pocus and Nightmare Before Christmas

Dislikes:

Clowns
Creepy Dolls or Toys
Excessive Gore

I am ok with glitter!


----------



## beautifulwickedness (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi all. This is my first year and I am super excited!

I don't have a spot outdoors to decorate really. I have my tiny space outside already covered. Indoors is where I'd like to concentrate.

Likes: Witches (hag witches and not beautiful witches), vintage and vintage inspired Halloween, cemeteries, ghosties, bats, thrifted items, handmade items, crowns, full size skeleton, ornate mirrors, blowmolds, Halloween poem artwork, Halloween pillows, Mackenzie Childs black and white pumpkins, Mark Roberts Pumpkins also with black and white, Cool looking witch hats, vintage halloween noisemakers or games, vintage diecuts, ornate prints, black and white prints like stripes, checkerboard, harlequin, Harlequin prints that have spooky prints intermixed, ornate tarnished silver, gothic glam, black lace shower curtain, halloween handmade or interesting/vintage art, Jim shore witches, Sleepy Hollow, Halloween purse ( I love all the jack o lantern ones and Sleepy Hollow inspired).

This year my living room will be Black and white meets vintage and vintage inspired Halloween with a huge emphasis on witches. Lots of orange and black. I use Halloween and pumpkins and vintage tarnished silver to make a gothic and whimsical space. My downstairs bathroom is black and gold with an emphasis on spiders (not scary ones but ornate or cool looking ones. last year i got the spider mirror from Joann). My kitchen is retro looking Halloween items. I LOVE Halloween dishware and jars. My upstairs Hallway is the skull area but I think I have that one covered too. The bedroom is a Halloween meets The Raven from Edgar Allen Poe. My craft and collection room is a mishmash but it holds my witch collections. The Wicked Witch of the West from the Wizard of Oz is my woman. She is technically not Halloween but I love her still and wouldn't be offended in any way if she was included. I have a collection of Wicked Witch items/Oz items, and standard witch items. I also LOVE Tim Burton so anything in that black and white meets ornate gothic style is alright by me. Sleepy Hollow and The Wizard of Oz are my favorite movies. Those Killstar ghost vases are adorable.

Dislikes: Gnomes! NO GNOMES PLEASE lol They took over Halloween last year and I cannot stand for it! Day of the Dead (to me this is a religious celebration and not Halloween related), Picky about Dollar Tree items so I would rather not get more than one or two of those (and I prefer the signs)unless altered or made into something else, No Gory-type decor. I love Horror movies but that isn't really what I think of as Halloween. Glitter is okay in moderation. No bugs. I like scents but they do not always like me so I prefer to be able to choose my own there as well. Aliens or satanic items are not really appealing. 

*Wants the most*: I would love a handmade witch silhouette made from book pages. BHG showed one of these a few years ago and I adore it. I want one so bad. Vintage blowmolds even small ones. There's a Ghost pillow with pompoms from Kirklands I adore. Vintage/inspired die cuts or artwork especially from the images you can find on my Pinterest.I love those haunted houses from Cracker Barrel that project bats on the wall behind them.

My Reaper Pinterest list is here: Pinterest
My Reaper Etsy list is here: Secret Reaper List by Pam on Etsy

I am very excited for this. I cannot wait to see what I get and to start buying for my person!

Pam


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Well done BeautifulWickedness! Welcome to Secret Reaper!


----------



## beautifulwickedness (Jun 2, 2021)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Well done BeautifulWickedness! Welcome to Secret Reaper!


Thanks so much!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Yea! A fellow fan! I joined her patreon this year and am just blown away by her work! It inspired me to try a couple of new things, but most of her work is way beyond my capabilities. Don't you just love her new house? Its a dream!


I love her work! So creative! Her style would look so good in my house but my husband won't let me.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I also watch her, fantastic! Lair of Voltaire Gothic Homemaking is fun, and so is Jade the Libra.


Lair Voltaire is the best! I think I've watched his Gothic Homemaking series about 10 times.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

farblefumble said:


> Lair Voltaire is the best! I think I've watched his Gothic Homemaking series about 10 times.


I like his tutorials!


----------



## lgaj (Oct 28, 2018)

I've been a member for a while but this is my first reaper year. After last year's disappointment amid the pandemic, I'm hoping to come back strong with outdoor decor. I was looking at theming of folk horror with the small town or cult like feel set in late summer at the beginning of the harvest. I was going to play music that reflects the height of summer like "I love the flower girl" by the Cowsills, Scarborough Fair, 60s/70s era etc. Kind of in the same theme as Wickerman, The VVItch or Midsommar. I'm looking for unsettling and creepy. Something that won't scare the kids but will make the adults very uncomfortable. I'm thinking flowers, plants and skeletons or planters that look part human.
Outdoor decorations only, art prints ok

Likes: Vintage, whimsical, gothic, folk horror, harvest, wiccan/pagan, witches, melancholy
My Pinterest board: 26 Folk Horror ideas in 2021 | horror, beltaine, prosthetic makeup

Dislikes: Gore, Slasher, clowns, Satanic, devils, zombies and babies, dolls, aliens


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Happy.reaping!!!

Likes:

Love blow molds vintage motionettes, ceramics vintage,haunted mansion, universal monsters, elvira,vintage cutouts,skulls,black cats,bats,great pumpkin,phantasm want to do a yard display.gremlins,headstones creepy trees,space ship for yard.love DIY. Halloween shirts, dresses mid century styles.munsters,killer clown from outpace.
Creature of the black lagoon, chocolate,huge spider and web. Inflatables, the.birds, shining,
Halloween series. Life size props, black lights projections.haunted mirrors.old bubble glass oval photos.victorian goth pictures candleabras. Bath and body. Love vampira
Dislikes: I love.all Halloween so will love.what ever I get


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello all! This is my first Reaper event. My haunt theme is Hellbilly Cannibals. It involves some gore, grotesque snakes, rats, alligators, hillbillies, a Swamp Witch, Scarecrows, skeletons, and Jack o Lanterns.

My likes are outdoor hillbilly themed items. I’d love a large taxidermy possum, banjo playing skeletons, deer skulls with antlers, severed heads, decrepit looking Jack o lanterns, bodies that look like they crawled out of a swamp, Axeworthy ghost kit.

Things I’m not looking for: clowns, dead looking kid dolls, gravestones, movie paraphernalia, and I have more than enough skulls.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

For those that haven't: don't forget to pm me your address and your likes list!!!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello Secret Reaper,
I'm going to love whatever you send me. I'm not a picky person by any means and honestly, if it's Halloween, it's perfect! So these are just guidelines.

I'm a crafter so I make a lot of my decorations. I participate in the Halloween card exchange so anything related to that is cool (Halloween stamps, card packs, stickers, etc) It's just me, the hubby and our 3 very spoiled cats. I decorate my yard extensively for the trick or treaters.

*I'm desperately trying to find one of those Home Depot 12 foot skeletons, so if you can work a magic spell or something to get me in line for one, I'd be forever grateful!

Likes:
*I don't need any more spiders! I love them but have more than enough
*Halloween socks, t-shirts and earrings
*Pumpkins of all sizes
*Black cats
*Bats
*Skellies and skulls
*Tombstones
*Cauldrons and witchy things
*Ghosts and goblins
*Reapers and ghouls
*Traditional and vintage style
*Purple/orange/yellow/red
*No glitter please
*Handmade is awesome!
*M&Ms candy corn flavor is the bomb and I also like regular candy corn and of course chocolate!
*B&BW sweet cinnamon pumpkin scent candles and wallflowers diffusers
*Favorite movie Trick R Treat (already own DVD)
*I'm team Addams Family not Munsters
*vampires, coffins, What We Do In the Shadows (movie and show - don't own any DVDs)
* I love frogs so anytime I find Halloween frogs, it's a win-win! But I do not need another big toad from Michael's as I already have 3!

Dislikes:
*Disney (including Nightmare Before Christmas and Hocus Pocus)
*Super gory
*Cutesy
*Slasher movie villains (Freddy, Jason, etc)
*Clowns
*Funko pops
Here's my Pinterest link:








Laura Kelley (gotfrogs14) - Profile | Pinterest


See what Laura Kelley (gotfrogs14) has discovered on Pinterest, the world's biggest collection of ideas.




pin.it


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

OMG I had to work to get my list-my laptop is acting funny

I KEEP UPDATING MY PINTEREST SO CHECK BACK NOW AND AGAIN-MANY IDEAS UNDER THESE BOARDS



Secret Reaper Likes

Merry Reaper Likes



Pinterest: Shadow Black (shadowpantherbl) on Pinterest



DISLIKES
upside down pentagrams
carnival


I like tastefully gory (not sick gory)

Colors I like: Green, blue, red, purple, black, grey, burnt orange

*mild* glitter okay

LIKES


*Misc*- vines-real or fake, wigs, wall art-Halloween related, unique picture frames, old keys and locks
music sounds-like bubbling, wolves, wind ect., door knockers, painted sign-general or themed or 

with "Shadow World Haunt-Haunting the world one nightmare at a time", mini tabletop 

tombstones 3"-6", bone cameo's 8x10 or 5x7, fire effects, "coffin" curtains in black, grey, red or 

purple, mantle/table clothes (lace with webs or skulls), scarecrow mask, anything that can be

used to decorate inside the home

*Bones*- skeletons (human), Vulture, and animals ( any except cat)

*cemetery items*-candles, moss, owls, fall looking or black flowers, urns
-anything that can be used on or in a cemetery

*Victorian/gothic items*- old rotary phone, ornate pic frames (Victorian or Gothic nature) 8x10 or 5x7,
clothing


*Animals/Insects*-bats, frogs, snakes, bugs, spiders, Vulture (featured), gargoyles, ravens


*body parts/organs*-

*Mad Lab-* plasma ball or disk, Frankenstein mask, beakers, test tubes, specimen jars, lab equipment
*Medical*-embalming, medical tools, medical posters, doctors bag

*alien related*-bodies, masks etc
*Egyptian related*-

*Witch*- plain bottles, black cat (NO skeleton), potion bottles-eye of newt-bat wings-bones etc, witch 

masks, mortar and pestle, witch clothes, shoes

*Fortune teller*- zodiac material (Scorpio especially), beaded curtains (think 60’s-lol), clothes, tarot, 

Crystal ball

*gothic/medieval looking items*, Gothic candle holders/candelabras/chandeliers

*voodoo*- shrunken heads, voodoo dolls, voodoo stick, foliage, tiki masks etc

*hotel related*(keys, key rack, luggage)

*vintage funeral
pirate-* treasure, coins




anything that can be re-purposed (candle stick holders metal or wood, candle stands, old plant stands, trays, etc.) You never know what you can come up with using other things. Example I just tore apart an old lamp and am turning it into a lantern and a candlestick holder and the rest not sure yet. Metal stands, mesh trash cans anything that can be re-imagined.


I like lots of things and odd works for me too. I am not picky other than dislikes. I do a lot of shopping at Goodwill and second hand stores. I can use anything in any theme except carnival. That theme just creeps me out for some reason-lol


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Likes & Dislikes
This year I will be doing a Halloween themed dinner party, anything is welcome for that.
I decorate outside with a cemetery with tombstones and a lot of different kinds of jackolanterns. I have a Hocus Pocus section with the witches, cauldron, and a big frog.
I decorate my kitchen with a witch/hocous pocus theme and usually have a Haunted Mansion theme in my dining room. I want to add some horror movie posters/items/crafted items from Jaws, Pshyco, etc to my living room this year. 
Thank you SO much in advance!!!  I will love anything!

:LIKES:
-Door Wreaths
-Witch Hats
-Jaws
-Pschyo
-Anything to do with Hocus Pocus, The Worst Witch (1980's movie)
-Haunted Mansion - love anything to do with it!
-Hitchhiking Ghosts
-Halloween Baking supplies - Cupcake holders, Candy molds, Sprinkles
-Pumpkins/Jack O Lanterns
-Disney VIlians - Evil Queen from Snow White, Maleficent
-Universal Horror Monsters - Love the Bride of Frankenstein
-String Lights for yard - Orange, Purple, White
-Halloween/Fall Soaps & Candles (Love the fall scents like pumpkin, etc.)
-Creepy Cloth
-Spider Webs
-Strobe Lights
-Scarecrows
-Spotlights
-Homemade/handcrafted anything!!
-Blow Molds
-Halloween Signs
-Vintage Halloween
-Halloween Recipes/Cookbooks
-Halloween throws/pillows
-Candy or homemade goodies are always welcome too
-And glitter is totally ok haha!


Dislikes:
Aliens
Clowns
Crows

My Pinterest Halloween Board:








610 Halloween ideas in 2021 | halloween, halloween fun, halloween decorations


Sep 13, 2021 - Explore Nicole's board "Halloween", followed by 118 people on Pinterest. See more ideas about halloween, halloween fun, halloween decorations.




www.pinterest.com


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello my Reaper,
I'm a fan of classic and old fashioned Halloween, even a little be on the primitive side. I love the pumpkins, black cats, witches, ghosts, bats, ravens and Skeletons. I adore a eerie spooky vibe that will sends a shiver up the spine but not gory or horrific. I can't say I need anything this year but I just can't pass up a change for some Haunted fun!

No mater what you send I can promise I will love and treasure my gift and the time and effort you put into sending something to make my Haunting season that much better, Thank you Reaper.

likes:
Sleepy Hollow
Practical Magic
Hocus Pocus
Harry Potter / Magical Creatures
Haunted Manson
Addams Family
vintage Halloween
ghosts
pumpkins
Jack'Os
toads
some witches boots would be amazing.
fortune teller items
I am still on the hunt for an authentic looking cauldron so if you are in an area that has great flea markets and you happen across something to fit the bill, I would be ecstatic!! Target had a really great one a coupe years back but I could never get my hands on one.
I collect glass cloches too and little wood bases, they just make such great display pieces.
spooky candles - fall scents are great
turned wood candle holders
owls
ravens
things that go bump in the night
claw footed candle holders
I stick with traditional colors, black, orange and white, but I do like green and purple as well. 
If your one of those wonderful sign makers I would really like one of those Something Wicked this way comes signs!!

I enjoy baking and cooking so something fun for the kitchen would be nice.
I'm a hot beverage drinker so I do love a cute mug or witchy tumbler for the season.

As to dislikes...
I don't care for Horror and gore, just spooky
No babies or zombies please
No into clowns or aliens either
and I don't need any pirates.

I really will love anything you send Reaper so please have fun and be creative! Thank you.


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, Secret Reaper! Thanks in advance--it's so much fun to get someone else's take on Halloween, and I'm sure I'll love whatever you send!

Likes: gothic; I dabble in stained glass; old tales like werewolves, vampires, ghosts, cryptids, etc.; ravens, moons, forests, castles, haunted houses, cool lighting, spooky instrumental music (I have lots of Midnight Syndicate and Mannheim Steamroller), I do some outside decor but I focus on inside; would really love original art if you're talented that way--I'm not ; I also love to make Halloweenish desserts (cakes, cookies, cupcakes, etc.); also a big fan of Walking Dead despite the gore lol; I have several pieces for the Lemax Spooky Village, but there are always new fun things

Dislikes: gore; vintage (blow molds, etc.); clowns; fortune-tellers, cartoonish things; cutesy things, Nightmare Before Christmas; babies; horror movie characters


----------



## mwfspartacus (Jul 14, 2021)

I’m normmallikeyou’s kid and take after her a whole lot. I also just moved into a house with a decent yard and more than two rooms, so I’m looking to up my game. Outside I have a cemetery that I would like to make scarier. I love going to real ones for inspiration, which is probably going to get me personally haunted. Inside usually go for a witch’s lair vibe. Would like to eventually transition part of the house to a mad scientist lab. 



Likes:

Harry Potter, Hocus Pocus, The ‘Burbs, Ghostbusters, Dr. Horrible, Great Pumpkin

Witchy things (Ruth Chew, familiars, spell books, potions, cauldrons, and I could use a decent broom)

Voodoo and fortune telling

Legit hauntings and curses

Vintage ephemera

Color preferences are black, orange, purple, and lime green



Dislikes:

Clowns

Folksy stuff

Skeletons for animals that wouldn’t naturally have skeletons

Scarecrows (That Goosebumps book wrecked me as a child.)


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> We've finally settled on trying to do a harpy-lite version of Mommy Fortuna's Midnight Carnival this year


Ohhh you will have to post pictures of this. What a great idea. Dark and eerie, with just the right amount of spooky!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

a_granger said:


> Ohhh you will have to post pictures of this. What a great idea. Dark and eerie, with just the right amount of spooky!


Well, the creatures will all be stuffies, so I'm not sure how eerie it's going to be.  I think I'm going to have to just make it up as I go along with the manticore, he has a fu dog head and so far I haven't been able to find a pattern for a stuffed fu dog anywhere. Although while I was looking I did find one for making cockatrice chicks and they are _adorable_, so we'll be adding those to the carnival.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Melanormal said:


> I have several pieces for the Lemax Spooky Village, but there are always new fun things


Have you been watching Spooky Villages' reviews of the 2021 pieces? They're putting out some really neat ones this year - we don't use the carnival stuff in our village, but that Web of Terror ferris wheel is awesome. We're planning to get the skull quarry, though, it fits really well with our theme.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Well, the creatures will all be stuffies, so I'm not sure how eerie it's going to be.  I think I'm going to have to just make it up as I go along with the manticore, he has a fu dog head and so far I haven't been able to find a pattern for a stuffed fu dog anywhere. Although while I was looking I did find one for making cockatrice chicks and they are _adorable_, so we'll be adding those to the carnival.


OK, what is a cockatrice chick?? I'm unfamiliar with that one.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

a_granger said:


> OK, what is a cockatrice chick?? I'm unfamiliar with that one.


It's a baby cockatrice - the snake/rooster hybrid that comes out of a **** (rooster) egg. I'm pretty sure the chicks can only kill with cuteness. 
The pattern is by CirquellCuriosities on Etsy.


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

Hi,

I'm fine with thrift store finds.

Likes:

Halloween incense
pumpkin incense
Scentworx Pumpkin Cashmere Shower Gel
Halloween signs with witchy or cute Halloween themes, like wall signs
Paper skeleton for front doors
Little wooden Halloween table signs {I can include a pic if needed}
Halloween face stickers{example:little spiderweb stickers, little skulls,etc}
Bats
jack 'o lanterns
Pumpkin candles
witchy things but not green witches
vampires
Skulls
Fall colors
Fall leaves
Candy corn designs{not the candy; I just can't eat it}
goth items
victorian things
Black cats
Charmed
Buffy
Twilight
Halloween strobe lights
red and orange lightbulbs
light up haunted Houses
Halloweentown


Dislikes:
pirate skulls
not a dislike, but I'm not into pirate skulls, Freddy,
Jason, the IT clown, Michael Myers, or sugar skulls
My ears aren't pierced so I couldn't wear pierced earrings
not looking for things with manmade dyes in them if applicable,
and I'm vegetarian to note.
Clowns


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

To my Secret Reaper:

First of all, thank you! I will be thrilled with whatever you decide to send me. Really, you can’t go wrong with anything Halloween as I am completely obsessed.

*Halloween Likes: *

I REALLY would love some wiccan items this year. I am especially after a broom/whisk/besom! I would also love some witch’s bells, a book on witchcraft and/or spells, a crystal ball, or even some crystals. I love anything homemade! I am especially drawn to items like cauldrons, wooden spoons, potion bottles that have been decorated with real preserved flowers. If you look at who I follow on Instagram, this should give an idea of what I mean. But really, anything is awesome. I also really like décor that shows the phases of the moon.

I could also use some Halloween picks as I like to make wreaths and/or put them on my Halloween tree. I love the Haunted Mansion, the Nightmare Before Christmas, and It’s the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown.

I also love primitive decor, ghosts, skulls, or really anything spooky/gothic (not gory) would be amazing. Cute is also ok with me.

I really need to update my outdoor décor as it has gotten old and a lot of it is broken or no longer working. I could use groundbreakers, ghosts, tombstones, string lights for trees, strobe lights, big hairy spiders, or anything that can go in a graveyard are always welcome. Also, I need some Halloween fencing and some pathway markers.

I love Halloween clothing, jewelry, headbands, socks. I would be a Small or Medium in a t shirt. If you happen upon a Halloween pen, I like those too 😊

Finally, I have a 10-year-old daughter who gets so excited to participate in this exchange with me! If you find anything you think a kid would like that is not girly/sparkly/pink/purple/unicorn (she loves spooky things like me), she would absolutely love to be included. She LOVES ghosts. Also, maybe a little voodoo doll or keychain.

My Pinterest site: Holly Reeder (hugapi) - Profile | Pinterest

My Amazon wishlist: Check out my list on Amazon

My Instagram handle is @hollydoerr

I’ll be updating my Pinterest and Amazon sites regularly so always check back for other ideas!

*Dislikes: *

Zombie children, tons of glitter, intestines, body parts, blood/gore, clowns/carnival, plastic, candles that are not flameless, candy


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Dearest Reaper, thank you, I love it already! I am fine with used, thrifted, crafted, store bought, whatever! I'm just grateful that you are my Reaper!

I finally have a outdoor space to decorate, so after years only decorating indoors, I'm so excited to expand out! Its nearly a blank slate out there. We have 3 exterior doors so wreaths, door decor, or porch decor would be lovely. From last year, I have a big dragon skeleton, a small graveyard of Dollar Tree head stones, a hanging witch and a tiny hanging reaper. We have a corner lot on a street with a good amount of foot traffic and what we have didn't stretch as far as I hoped, so ANYTHING for the yard would be greatly appreciated! Lighting/objects with lights of any sort would be so nice. For outside I would like witches, skeletons, headstones, groundbreakers, zombies, ghosts, bats, spiders, cauldron, werewolf, vampire, lanterns, pirates, pumpkins, anything classic halloween goes! 

Inside, I have a kinda big fortune teller set up, so more fortune teller stuff is good. I'd particularly like a palmistry hand.

I have a good size collection of apothecary bottles, so if you find or make a special one, I'd love to add it to my collection.

I'm working on collecting creepy plants. Mandrake, Audrey, Morticia Addams' Cleopatra, or anything with a unique/spooky vibe would be excellent. Anything somewhat realistic looking would probably be left out all year, mixed in with my live house plants. 

My favorite collection is my dragons, they get left out all year. Anything dragon will be very well loved. That said, I don't have kids so I don't need kids movie dragons. 

I would like a cool witch or pirate hat, like one of those cool artistic fancy decorated ones, not a plain cheap one.

Other general loves are 
Addams Family (more the TV show than the movies)
Harry Potter
Hocus Pocus - love literally anything hocus pocus and would love to have a full blown Winifred costume but am too cheap to pay for one, so any small piece that would start off my Winifred costume would be great
Witchy stuff - cauldrons, crystals, brooms, candles, tarot, spell books
Animals of any kind, black cats, spiders, bats, etc
All classic halloween monsters
Haunted mansion style decorations
Venetian masks
I'd also like to add some faux oddities but I don't have anything specific in mind.

Stuff I don't particularly like are crashed witches, excessive gore, Nightmare Before Christmas, clowns, dolls


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello My Dearest Reaper,
I would treasure anything New,Handmade,Thrifted, or De-stashed from your own collection..I'll love it all!

My Likes are:
-I'm working on my first Cabinet of Curiosities..so anything dark, weird and unusual. I'm very eclectic and want to fill it of Witchy,Apothecary,or Voodoo themed items.(I'll have my Pinterest board down below where I have pins of such.)..just no real teeth...lol.
-I love all things witchy/witch themed. (Witch cabinet items, figurines, "famous" witches, wiccan items,hats,boots,books,brooms,etc.)
-Bats,Crows,Black Cats,Owls,Skeletons/Skulls.( Normal skeletons, not the unrealistic ones they make these days like octopus,dragons,mermaids,etc.)
-Halloween Ornaments.
-Books on Haunted Places or Postcards.
-Salem. I hope to one day visit Salem. I'd love a Postcard from there or books on it's history.
-I love collecting Vintage Halloween items.I have a all-year round cabinet I'm always adding too.Books,Postcards,Papier Mache Jack O'Lanterns,Diecuts,Signs,Blowmolds,etc.
-Crystals/ Would love a Tarot deck!
-Black LED tea lights/string lights of any kind.I love them! I still wanna get my hands on the bubble ones, flame/flickering lights or plastic pumpkin ones like from the 90's.
-I love Werewolves & Vampires.
-Fav Movies/Shows: SCREAM,Buffy the Vampire Slayer (show), Elvira:Mistress of the Dark, HOCUS POCUS, Halloweentown, Goosebumps(the 90's stuff),Shaun of the Dead,The Walking Dead,Resident Evil movies,The Mummy(1999),Pirates of the Caribbean,Blade 2&3,Halloween,Ghost Adventures,The Craft,The Witches(1990), Nightmare on Elm Street,pretty much all the Slashers.
-Would love movie posters/art work of any of the above. I love using art prints/movie posters in my everyday decor. Dark Humor is welcome and for anything on my list for that matter.
-I love pumpkins of all kinds.
-I garden so garden decor is cool too.And for my chicken coop..yes, their house shall be spooky too! Black/Purple flower bulbs would be awesome. Or a venus fly-trap..I've always wanted to start a mini scale Carnivorous Plant Garden.
-I have a small scale "dark" graveyard for my flowerbed's so anything to add to it is welcome.
-Candy Corn & Pumpkins,DOTS,Gummy Bears.
-Music! I still use my CD's and love listening to peoples mix's of Halloween Music.
-Day of the Dead items..not overly cutesy or glittery please. I decorate with it in my kitchen all year round as it's part of my heritage. 😉
-Coffee addict=spooky mugs! All shapes welcome.
-Baking. I love to bake with my little one so anything other than cookie cutters in little hand scale or for me is awesome.
-Kitchen Towels/Bath Towels. No Rae Dunn please.
-Candles,not picky on smells EXCEPT Black Licorice. Witches Brew by Yankee Candle is my favorite! If you can find a candle similar to this smell,sweet!I have a Yankee Candle Wall Plug so refills are welcome as well as wax tarts/cubes and MINI incense sticks.
-I have a 3 year old who loves Halloween like his momma & will be diving into this with me. His favorite is Alice from the Resident Evil movies( I know,I know..3!? He loves watching her fight zombies.)Posters,stickers or any other merchandise from the movies, he'd love! His next favorite is Dreamworks Spooky Stories(The Bride of Gingy) and Halloween Blippi, Peppa The Pig Episodes. He loves Sour Patch Kids and STICKERS.

My Dislikes:
-Gory,Bloody Items.
-Lots of Glitter.
-Disney stuff (Except Hocus Pocus/Halloweentown)
-Clowns.
-Overly Cutesy Stuff
-Zombie Babies
-Ouiji Board/Satanism Items
-Funko Pops
-Anything Rae Dunn
-Black Licorice anything.

Check out my Pinterest/Etsy list for my style and ideas.If you can make any of it, that's awesome too!! 🎃









99 Halloween Ideas in 2022 | halloween, halloween decorations, holidays halloween


Jan 20, 2022 - Explore Danielle Clark's board "Halloween Ideas", followed by 175 people on Pinterest. See more ideas about halloween, halloween decorations, holidays halloween.




pin.it













Halloween Wish List by Danielle on Etsy


Curated by Danielle




www.etsy.com


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

I have just signed up - I love love doing, i've done the last couple years and loved every gift I got and even more so enjoyed sourcing gift for my victim packaging them up and tootling down to post office to get them shipped out! 


No particular theme, nor a party planned just for personal enjoyment for our home
(One extra tho - if I'm matched with someone from the States I would love a little item of Bullseye the Target Store mascot - but that's not a necessity, any Bull Terrier plushy or picture or postcard (think Bullseye / Spuds McKenzie))

*loves*
Anything with the word Spooky on
Pumpkins - pics, cards, ornaments, decorations, etc
Bats - pics, cards, ornaments, decorations, etc
Colours - orange, black white & purple
Tim Burton - mainly Frankenweenie and Zero
Vintage and Retro Christmas 
Glitters, sparkles, sequins, confetti, tinsel
Vintage signs, stickers, papers, decorations
Imps, pixies, goblins, elves, gremlins, gargoyles
Socks / Pajama bottoms (med - large)
Cute ghosts, pumpkins, cats, bats
LITERALLY anything with the word SPOOKY on
Scarves or blanket
Sleepy Hollow memorabilia (film or from the actual place)
Quirky ornaments
Eerie landscapes / houses / castles / graveyards / Cemetries

*likes*
Skulls
Skeletons
Day of the Dead
Couldrons 
Coffins
Vampires
Spiders / cobwebs
Crows / birds



*dislikes*
Zombies 
Slasher horror movie characters (apart from Gremlins)
Witches 
Clowns / carnavil 
Blood /gore 
Mummies
Masks
Harry Potter 
Pirates

*(please do not send me any hanging / suicide stuff (lost a dear friend to suicide  ) *


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok I tried to shorten the list but alas I'm long winded. I never know what my reaper's talents might be and like to hit on as many possibilities as well possible. So without further ado ~

Thank you reaper ahead of time for your thoughts and efforts on our behalf.

Second-hand, regifts, homemade, semi-homemade or new are all welcome... But we love seeing our reaper's creative side. We never had a ToT in the 36 years here but we still do a small cemetery out front. We're more a classic Halloween, moody, dark and spooky then slasher, bloody and gory.

If my reaper is into drawing I have several young artist's pen and ink vision of what the classic monsters 8X10 high school yearbook photos would look like. Love to add to the collection with Mummy, Wolfman, Phantom, Hunchback, or King Kong.

Our Haunted Camp Out/Potluck Event after twice canceled is on again for early Oct. Theme will be witches. Kettles, cauldrons, witch hats, dresses for our skellies. "Familiars" like cats, frogs, or owls. DON'T need potion bottles BUT would love smallish wooden bird (bat) houses painted up for Halloween. Serving plates, bowls, paper plates, napkins, table clothes for the potluck table. Blair witch like totems.

Battery operated lights and light strings - from DT is ok
Fake fur material or old "fur" coats.
Old lanterns, fake candles
Vines, fake chains, brooms

We own a retired hearse and deck her out for events and parades, looking for black birds, vultures, owls, "animal" skellies to place all over the car. Magnets to glue to the feet so they attach to the car. Earl and his bride (our coffin pals) have a Creepmas tree we set up at their coffin so small spooky non-breakable ornaments. Our Dark Passenger, a werewolf skellie, could use a fur vest or jacket. When the coffin isn't in the back we have a mattress for guests to lounge on so a Halloween themed double bed sized sheet or fabric of equal size. 

Our annual Krampus event was cancelled last year, maybe this year, anything Krampus related. Stickers, pictures, coloring pages to use in swag bags for guests.

The always love list includes -
glow in the dark paints
battery operated tea candles
Deer motors 
Bones, skulls and skellies – human, animal, mythical
Tombstones, iron crosses, black lilies…
Flicker bulbs both the ones used in stings and the standard base ones.
the newer LED flame bulbs
Red party bulbs NOT the LED kind but incandescent ones ( standard base)

I do the forum card exchanges so stickers or ink stamps for Halloween, Krampus, Vampy Valentine, Walpurgis and Red, White and Dead 4th of July
LOVE those chocolate orange balls, mint flavored hot cocoa, any kind of chocolate mint. Chocolate covered salted caramels are a treat.
I hate baking but if you do, homemade chocolate chip cookies
Candles - pine, vanilla, citrus, lavender are good choices.
Essential oils - Eucalyptus, Lavender are favorites

My gardens have Gargoyles, zombies, elves, gnomes, trolls and dragons. Smaller versions are in my hanging pots. Wind chimes if they have a spooky theme all the better. Fall planting bulbs, of reds, purples, black flowers. The PNW has a short and cool growing season if anyone has pumpkin seeds for a short cool season they want to share I'd love it. 

Our Great Dane furbaby Riggs LOVES dog treats made of pumpkin. Heck any dog treat.

Been on the lookout for a skull tea pot and cup set, the retired alien jello mold and those skull teaspoons.

*Don’t need or dislikes*
Glitter
NO BLACK candles… I have a real phobia about them
No Pirates - unless it's sea creature or their skellies
Done carn-evil so no more clowns, freaks or circus
No Disney, Charlie Brown, NBC - cutesy Halloween
Not into the horror film or TV merchandise
Again I DON'T need potion bottles


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinkning gave me the nudge yesterday which is exactly what I needed. I put this off because I think making my list is one of my dislikes  I love it when others give me lots to work from but I never feel like I am good about narrowing it down, so cheated and edited last years. Overall excited to get my victim and know I will love what my reaper sends me.


Likes and dislikes

I love thrifted, crafted, garage treasure, store bought, re-purposed and re-gifted anything. Just knowing you took the time to send it to me will make it special.

Indoors I usually go with Victorian, gothic, and creepy – think funeral parlor, haunted house or Adams family, the Haunted Mansion. I have a creepy conservatory of unusual plants, a curiosity cabinet, potions area, and the bathroom is nautical nightmare themed. Always can use more for any of those spaces.

Outdoor we will be doing arachnophobia. It is a theme we have done before so have several spiders, but does anyone really have too many? Webbing of any type would also be great. I have some beef netting I want to try out this year but open to any suggestions my reaper might have. Outdoor lighting is always my challenge so anything like that is welcome. Excited for TOTs this year. Any non-candy things to give out with our theme would be fun too except spider rings…somehow, I have about 200 of those.

Here are things I love – old books, candles (prefer battery operated ones), candlesticks, skulls (human or animal, real or fake), vines, plants, moss, (anything to craft a poisonous/carnivorous plant or if you can make me something that would be spooktacurlar), black and white photos of headstones, Victorian or unusual frames, large bugs (fake), Halloween lap blankets and throw pillows, bats, small cauldrons, frogs, black lace, string lights, strobe lights, things for TOTs, Halloween kitchen towels, Halloween cocktail napkins, fall flowers, and most of all surprises…

Future things I want to find/craft – field guide to poisonous/carnivorous plants, Fiji mermaid, 13-hour clock, beautiful witch’s hat, octopus hand towels, mourning wreath, snake mirror, and spell book.

My Pinterest page is SpookerStar (spookerstar) on Pinterest

Dislikes

Gore, clowns, zombie babies, aliens, too much glitter…these things just do not fit my theme.
I like fall scents for candles or oils but not the fruity ones.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hello all!* I love the spooky, eerie, atmospheric, and fun-loving side of Halloween! The Halloween of childhood: _bats, ghosts, skeletons, bonfires, candy, and pumpkin patches_. I am also very excited about receiving a package in the mail! Lol. I will truly appreciate the thought and effort of my Secret Reaper - thank you!

*My Likes:*
*General Aesthetic* - Classic Halloween! Orange, white, black, plaids, stripes, pompoms. Although I love attending Universal Horror Nights and haunted house walk-throughs, I don't generally decorate with gory or bloody things.

*Pumpkins and Jack-o-lanterns in all forms* - Small ones for bookshelves and tables in any fabric or material, pumpkin luminaries, pumpkin bowls or buckets, pumpkin garland, spooky faces, cute faces…. Anything pumpkin lol

*Spider webs and spiders to hang in them* - I’ve started a small spider web scene on my front porch. Could always use decorations to spruce that up. To complete the look I would eventually like to add/make "floating" (hanging) candles, spiders with glowing eyes, a spider wreath, and a spider “victim”

*Bats and Ravens* - Figures to add to the small swarm around our bookcases (Pandemic friends). Standing, hanging, feathered, plastic, any type will do!

*Halloween Kitchen* - I would love some spooky magnets! Recipes, fall cookbooks, baking supplies for breads and mini loaves, Halloween travel mug

*Peanuts/Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown Halloween anything! 

Other movies/characters*: Disney (except Nightmare Before Christmas), Hocus Pocus, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Universal Monsters, The Simpsons Treehouse of Horror, Halloween (Jason) movies especially Halloween III Season Of the Witch and new reboots with Jamie Lee Curtis

*Halloween beanie babies (or similar weighted plushies) *- I found a pumpkin Beanie Baby at a thrift store and I fell in love with it lol. Now I’m always on the hunt for more 

*Fall scented/Halloween wax melts or car scents *- any scent really except maple!

*Halloween card making supplies* - paper, stickers, stamps, dies, stencils, etc

*General Decorations* - Always looking for Halloween or fall bunting and banners, cheesecloth or spooky cloth to drape over end tables, haunted houses, Halloween ornaments, small Halloween tree, Spooky Town pieces/accessories, cute ghosts

*Snack time *- Love love love our scary movie nights! Popcorn and candy, fun bowls or cups for snacks, movie signs/posters. I'm also a sucker for any seasonal products and flavors, coffee, teas

**Homemade items, crafted items, second-hand items, all welcomed and adored! Thank you so much


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

This is my first time Reaping and I look forward to spoiling my Victim(s)! A little about me, is my name is Autumn so I do and don't enjoy those seasonal Autumn signs. I love taking things apart and putting them back together. I collect sewing buttons, I only have a few Halloween ones: many Jack o' Lanterns I used on my mini yule tree and a Jack o' Lantern face I got both from Joann's so if you want to add to my collection those are what I got. I have a dust allergy if it's vintage or dusty, wipe off any dust please. (People joke I belong in a bubble). Indoor and outdoor décor is welcome! In all honesty I am pretty easy to please but here are some guidelines to make me extra excited! This year I am probably going with just a haunted house theme with possessed dolls, webbing spiders, graves, and a few spooky figures in the yard. Despite my obsession with Halloween I don't have solid plans of what activities I am doing this year. I'll love just about anything

Likes:
Sewing Buttons
DIY
Fake pumpkins (I am allergic to real ones but I love pumpkins so much, I would kinda miss the goop if it didn't turn me into a killer tomato every time)
Giant pumpkins
Colors: Orange, black, white, purple, dark reds, greens, and blues.
Animatronics (broken or working)
Electronics (I joke that I will die in the robot apocalypse a lot, kinda in the mood to take apart junk and tinker also I can use spare Arduino parts, raspberry pi stuff if you have no plans for it)
Doll parts( preferably not baby faces ) (currently turning some ball jointed dolls into possessed/moving dolls Look forward to some posts about them later probably in tutorials)
Witches (not green or ugly I feel like its anti-witch propaganda)
Cauldrons
Cats
Glass bottles (potions)
Halloweentown
Handmade stuff
Buttons
Crystal ball and fortune telling stuff
Tarot cards
Hocus Pocus
Dresden Files(books)
Pentagrams
Witch craft
Spell books
Original Charmed series stuff
Grimm Fairy Tales
I think next year might do Hansel and Gretel yard theme
Dungeons
Creatures
Skeletons(no cats)
Bats
Spiders (all sizes)
Aliens
Mummies
Buttons
Irish folk-lore stuff including evil Leprechauns, Jack, etc.
Headless horseman/Dullahan
Dragons
Banshee
Halloween Fairy Garden stuff
Spooky figurines for outdoor or indoor (not gnomes)
Ghosts <3 both cute and spooky
Casper
Ghostbusters (any)
Grim Reaper
Scythes
Robes
Skeleton or angel of death motif
Vampires (no sparkles)
Coffins
Blood vials
Spooky comics
Egyptian anything with a love for Ankhs, Bastet, and sarcophaguses
Halloween signs for outside or inside
Jar head tutorial?
Black roses
Vintage spooky
Porcelain Dolls
Dolls that look porcelain
Old talking dolls
Old Halloween décor
Jeepers Creepers
Black cats
Cat masks (masks with cat features)
Cat ears (clips or headbands)
Cat tails (costumes)
Scarecrows
Apple Cider is awesome
Spooky stuff animals
Did I mention buttons?
My Pinterest
My Etsy likes
(Edit: a girlfriend or boyfriend in a bottle might come in handy)

Semi likes:
Disney, my best friend adores it to no end and I have picked up some of her obsession or she picked up mine. Who knows.
My Dad loves Zombies so zombie stuff is good. Same with clowns. And It's the great pumpkin. Halloween (Michael Myers).
Glitter, this being okay was definitely caused by my best friend.
I love food recipes, especially older ones that don't rely on my allergies, mainly corn(bad allergy), hazelnuts(deadly), and pumpkins(this is a mild allergy). (The list is kinda long coconut, cucumbers and clams too.)
Gore
Harry Potter is fine but like not that into and my sister buys me a ton of it already like not even my favorite wizard named Harry
No one else has allergies like I do of people I see often so if something food-wise is sent my way and I can't eat it. Someone else can.
Cute Halloween is easy to use with my best friend as she's a scaredy cat.
Voodoo

Dislikes:
Gnomes
Babies
Ouija
Satanic with mild exception I am going to make a few just printable stuff so a woman at work thinks I joined a Satanic church. I just need her to social distance a good six feet at all times you know. Beyond a couple of printed safe for work oddities, not into it.
Booze. I don't drink it and very few friends drink it. Family doesn't drink it mostly. So no boozy recipes please.
Fragrance (bath bombs have this and sometimes corn also I have no bath)
Corn (I made myself have an aversion to seeing it because of my reaction to it. My friend laughs every time I say its evil, go ew, etc. when I see it on tv)
Candy Corn
Hazelnut and other allergens
Demons


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Sorry for the delay but here is my list!

Halloween – I host a costume party every year. My Halloween style is Haunted house. I like anything that looks “real” and spooky. Some gore is ok but not my preferred style. I stay away from “cutesy” decorations and glitter.

I have a grave yard in the front yard and a wood cutout witch next to a smoking cauldron each year in the back yard. I hope to upgrade to make the witch a prop that will stir the cauldron.
Inside I _have_ many potion, ingredient and specimen bottles. Always looking for creepy *things to put in* them.
I have a fortune teller/seer area with crystal balls, tarot cards and rune stones. I have some beakers and would like to set up a chemistry/mad scientist area in the coming years. So any other items that would work in those themes would be appreciated.
Almost anything Jack Skellington (from Nightmare Before Christmas) would be loved in my home. My bathroom is currently themed as such. (Note I have been looking for a Jack Skellington curtain for my bathroom window. Looking for more of a single image rather than a repeating pattern. Blacks, Greys and Deep Purple is my color pallet. Needs to be at least 63 inches wide and around 24- 36 inches tall - not sure if my reaper will be a seamstress, but it’s an idea.)
I’ve been on the hunt for some sort of realistic looking bat(s) to hang in my home. Most I have found are too fake or cheesy looking

I LOVE:
Hocus Pocus
Harry Potter
Disney (Especially Villains - Ursula and Maleficent are at the top!)
Pentagrams, Ankhs, Greenman, Triple Goddess and Tree of Life items are always welcome.

Current Wishlist /always on the hunt for:
(I know some of this is not applicable, but I hope it might help my reaper getting a sense of my style/taste.)
Battery operated candles
Tombstones
Deer motors
Fish tank air pump
Aquarium tubing
Projectors (old-school overhead, or image projector)
Trunks- the old travel, steamer trunk or vintage looking luggage
Green chem lights, glow sticks/bracelets/necklaces
Bones, skeletons (human, animal or oddities)
Oddities- small faux taxidermy, old or quack medical tools etc.
Black florals/garland
Black- napkins, solo cups and plastic forks
Halloween themed tooth picks/skewers
Small sized doggo costumes (preferably without hats or hoods) My Maltese, Frodo loves to wear clothes.

Here is a link to my Pinterest board: 340 Halloween Decor ideas in 2021 | gothic house, gothic decor, goth home decor

*Don’t need or dislikes*
Glitter
Cutesy/kiddie Halloween themed items
Potion bottles – I have plenty (seriously, I may have a problem)
Dog treats- fur baby is on a strict diet from our vet


----------



## Cinnabear (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm so excited to get a package! It's always fun to get a surprise in the mail and make it Halloween - even better!! And I love putting together a fun surprise for someone else to open!

I have a witch workshop (3 witch mannequins, apothecary cabinet, spell books, cauldrons, etc) set up on the main floor of my house and the witch's boneyard (cemetery) out in the yard with skeletons galore. I have an ongoing "game" for visitors to see who can identify the props/items from the Movies / TV Shows / Books that are worked into the display (example: a jar of dirt from Pirates of the Caribbean or Mr. Gordo from Buffy the Vampire Slayer). Homemade items are always appreciated! I'm building a Pinterest wish list as well ( www.pinterest.com/Cinabearzz )

Likes: Classically creepy/spooky decor
Witchy decor - potion bottles, spell books, crystals, wands, etc
Plants for the Witch's greenhouse I'm trying to build this year
Bats - who doesn't love bats?
Skeletons and misc bones (not real of course)
Haunted House items
Ghosts 
Gothic decor
Colors - Blue, Black, Grey, Silver and dark (blood) red 

Dislikes: Glitter
Bloody / Gorey items
Overtly "Halloween" items (they say Happy Halloween)
Zombies (especially the babies)
Clowns (just no)
Googly Eyes
Gold - just not my thing


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

– I LOVE bats!! Whenever I feel sad, I go online to Etsy and buy one of the beanie baby batties. I have about 20 now. I put rare earth magnets into their feet and hang them from the ac ducts in my basement and call it the bat cave.
Skulls and bones – preferably realistic versions and 1:1 life size
Ravens
Gothic Damask
Classical Gothic
Think Martha Stewart embraces the dark side...
Victorian Gothic
Voodoo
Gore but not cartoony gore. I like the things that bring the cops to the yard and end up as footnotes in psych evals.
Classy sparkle and glitter
Ghosts
Blacklight blue and white
Silver
Purple
Black
Fuschia
Silver
Silver
Silver
Silver
Did I say silver yet?

DISLIKE:
Cute
Folksy
"Primitive"
Cartoon
Zombies (I work with them, sort of over them...)
Vampires (especially sparkly ones)
Werewolves
Dogs who claim to be werewolves but are really just shape shifters (Jacob, I'm looking at you)
Teeny bopper sparkle and glitter
Google eyes
Christine McConnell – not that I don’t like her, it’s just I’ve already got her book. 😊


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Tye your list cracks me up! Also, I want to hang out in your bat cave 🦇🦇🦇


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spookerstar said:


> Tye your list cracks me up! Also, I want to hang out in your bat cave 🦇🦇🦇


Me too - I want pictures of this bat cave! Such a fun list!


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

Luv the season
Likes:
Anything raven/crows
Wouls love a hand crafted raven pic or decoration 
Decorated bones, skull, skeleton
Raven skeleton 
Black or deep deep purple flowers 
Spell bottles
Raven earrings
Candles
Dislikes: 
Anything cutesy 
Happy witches or ghosts
Child like decorations


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I am hosting a haunted movie theater themed party this year. I need anything along those lines, especially classic horror movie posters (reproductions are good) from the 60s to 80s. Classics such as monster movies, The Thing, Frankenstein, Werewolf, Dracula, Headless Horseman, Creature From the Black Lagoon, etc.

My main indoor theme this year is The Exorcist. Aged/antiqued, ancient looking bottles that say “Holly Water”, crosses, candles, “stone” angels, etc. are needed. Use your imagination. I am starting from scratch on this. The only thing I have so far is a Regan prop and bed so anything will help. 

Halloween 3 - Season of the Witch masks or poster. I have the movie already so please don’t send the movie.

Halloween or autumn liquid hand soap. I love Bath and Body.

Crosses! Table and wall crosses!!! Gothic but really any kind of cross.

The Headless Horseman. A sign or statue would be sweet. 

Spider web pillar candles

Cloth napkins in autumn or Halloween colors 

Ceramic or resin Cauldrons 

I love witch related wall art. Please, nothing cute or whimsical. More like the wicked witch in the Wizard of Oz.

Vintage carnival stuff including wall art or posters - Creepy is icing on the cake

Beeswax candles or blackened beeswax tombstone angel, tombstone skull or witch. There are some cool ones on Etsy that are inexpensive. If you are crafty they are easy to make.

A sign that says Funeral Home or Funeral

A Plague Doctor sign or statue

Halloween themed or purple, orange, rust candles, especially pillar or jar candles.

Purple or blood red taper candles

I love unusual and unique Halloween items. Secondhand will be very much appreciated.

My favorite colors are dark gray, black, burnt orange and deep amethyst. Gothic is my year round style.

Dislikes ~

I have no children and won’t use anything cute or whimsical. Also please no food items.

_*I really dislike or won’t use any of the following:*_

Gore
Cute or whimsical 
I don’t need spider webs
Potion bottles, skulls, and spell books - I have too many already 
I don’t get into plastic - used items are better than throw-away plastic from a Dollar Store. In fact, used or repurposed is fantastic!
Pumpkins or Funkins 
Halloween ornaments - I really, really dislike these a lot!
I don’t use tea light candles
Canvas art that lights up
Dollar store items
Books
Movies
Lights
Kitchen Witches
Yarn knitted or crocheted scarves


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*Dearest Reaper...I thank you, in advance, and cannot wait to see what you come up with, for me! I am sure I will love whatever you send. 

Wants/Needs/Main themes:*

*Halloween color schemes, indoors, are mostly orange, black, silver and white with maybe some small touches of green or purple. (Fall decor would be orange, yellow, brown, cream, red, gold, ect...normal Fall colors.) I decorate for both Harvest/Fall and Halloween/Samhain.
*Outdoors, we do a more realistic looking graveyard in the garden around the peramiter of our little Victorian house. We have made all of our tombstones...the kind carved out of foam insulation board. We have waterproof white/cream LED candles, lanterns, grave flowers, skeletons/bones/skulls, crows, and the like along with the stones, coffin,reapers, ghosts...I have a bunch of carved fake pumpkins, too, some corpsed, that we light up with LED tea lights and a matching pumpkin head scarecrow that I made. Anything for that whole gravyard/pumpkin theme would be great! We could use some more ghosts, too...spooky, not cutesy
*Halloween throw pillows. Some ideas are in my "Indoor Halloween" Pinterest board. If you can sew, you could even make me one...that would be awesome! (I can't have any that are mostly black, as they get covered in cat fur!!) Plush Halloween throw blankets, too.
*Fall and Halloween scented jar, tin, and ceramic filled candles or wax melts. No pillar, taper, or votive candles, please, as the cat could knock them over. I like mostly food type scents: Fall baked goods, pumpkin, apple, caramel, Halloween candies, warm spices, toasted marshmallow, vanilla, ect. (Nothing that has any type of pine/juniper/wood in it or patchouli, as they can bother me.) I have a Pinterest board of candles/wax melts to give you a better idea of my scent types. Even just small ones for a buck or two from Dollar stores would make me happy!
*Halloween PJ pants, Small, not all black because of cat fur, lol. I prefer them loose at the bottoms, not fitted or cuffed.
*Halloween/Fall shirts...women's/jr's T-shirts size medium, unless it looks huge, then choose small...sweatshirts probably a small. I can wear men's size small t-shirts. (Nothing that talks about alcohol or coffee on it, as I can't drink either of them.)
*Halloween socks. Above the ankle or crew length, Cotton or Fuzzy!
*I love Jim Shore stuff. If you found something Halloween or Fall of his collection, I'd be over the moon! Obviously, not his big, expensive figurines/statues, lol, just the tiny ones would make me happy.
*Halloween or Fall themed bath stuff like bath bombs, salts or bar soaps, ect. (I like natural ingredients and/or not tested on animals, if possible, but, if not, anything fun looking or good smelling would be fine!) They can be store bought or, if you know how, hand made!
*A set of Halloween themed Tarot or Oracle cards. I have ideas in my "Magical Witchy Things" Pinterest board. I have seen regular Halloween themed ones and even Halloween cat themed ones! (If you find an inexpensive set of other tarot or oracle cards that you think I would like, that would be great, too, as I both collect and use them!)
*Wands-I collect those, too. I love wooden wands, crystal wands, ect. (I am a Harry Potter fan and have no HP wands, so those would be cool...even those mini collector replica ones...just not that kids toy light up/sound making one, lol.) Handmade, natural wands created by you would be lovely,, too You! You may find ideas in my Witchy/Magical things Pinterest board.
*I collect those fabric/felt holiday standing birds from Target. (Other stores have started carrying them, too). Halloween/Fall ones. Pics in my "Indoor Halloween" Pinterest board.
*Maybe a special Halloween treat or two? I've seen hot chocolates that come in fun Halloween tins/jars, or I've seen fall/Halloween themed hot chocolate bombs, which I've never had one, before, Halloween special edition chocolates/candies like Reeses, Dove, oh, lots of kinds, Halloween themed candy bars in fun special flavors...I'm a vegetarian and don't like gelatin, so I can't eat most gummy/candy corn/marshmallow things, but my Husband loves that stuff, so you could get him one of those type of treats if you'd like. Ideas in my "Random Halloween" Pinterest board.
*Halloween or Fall Mercury Glass Items
*Halloween Tree ornaments. I collect Shiny Brite ornaments, so some Halloween ones of those would be lovely. Also, blown glass (or blown glass unbreakable look) Halloween ornaments that would accent my Shiny Brites would work, too. If you can create some ornaments that would go with my vintage type theme, I'd like that, too! Ideas in my Halloween Tree Pinterest board and maybe some in my Indoor halloween board, too.
*LED string lights in orange, purple or maybe green.
*I collect those vintage/vintage look ceramic light up trees. A Halloween one would be cool, either bought, painted yourself or found/thrifted is fine. (I do have the one they sold at Michael's the year before, already and a purple one with a ghost topper from qvc.)
*I love those sisal animals. Kitties, Foxes and Owls, of course, but I like squirrels, raccoons, hedgehogs, bunnies, birds, ect. (Pretty much any animal, especially woodland ones. I just love animals!) Fall/Halloween ones. If you are crafty, if you found a plain one you could add a Halloween or Fall touch.
*Halloween rings, size 7 or adjustable...nothing huge or gaudy. I wear more simple jewelry. Ideas in my Random Halloween Pinterest board.
*I'd love a little Zero from NBC. The kind that hangs like the ghost dog that he is, or even a little stuffed animal of him.
*I have a kitty named Max. He loves treats and cat nip stuff, so if you wanted to try to find him some treats like ones made with pumpkin, or some Halloween catnip toys (bought or handmade), he would love that!! I think I have seen Friskies and Blue Buffalo make Fall themed pumpkin crunchy treats for cats. He got stuff in the box the year before and was so excited.
*My husband and my mom might like a little treat, too. (They are both helping me pay for this exchange, so a little something for each of them would be nice.) They both like those Russel Stover marshmallow or caramel filled pumpkins and Halloween Reeses.
Also, my husband likes Candy Corn type stuff, gummy stuff and Halloween Peeps, and really likes Seasonal/Fall Coffees. Besides the above candies I first spoke of, my mom likes Halloween colored/themed crew length socks, especially soft or fuzzy ones, or maybe a Halloween coffee cup (regular size, no shaped or weird lipped mugs)...it could even be from a thrift store if it's in good condition! We love good deals, lol. 

*General likes/loves:*

Owls, cats, and foxes are my fave animals - pumpkins/jack-o-lanterns -Vintage Halloween (real or reproduction: cats, witches, pumpkins, owls) - old world Halloween things, like things that say "All Hallows' Eve" or such - Magical/Witchy Halloween or everyday items - Harvest items - Skellies, human or animal (no kitty ones, please, I can't handle that, right now...and don't care for western cow skull type stuff) - Hocus Pocus (especially Binx!) - Peanuts (Snoopy and the gang) Halloween - Ghosts - bats - creepy scarecrows - spiders - skulls - Halloween dishes like decorative plates, glass glasses, coffee mugs, bowls, ect. (Though, atm, I don't have much room for a bunch of dishes/glasses) - Halloween kitchen items - Headless Horseman/Sleepy Hollow...I'm sure there are other likes, but I just can't think, right now.
If you have something you are good at making that I didn't specify that may go with my themes or likes, or you just know I will like it, regardless, by all means, make it, as I really love homemade, thoughtful gifts, too! There are many crafty ideas on my Pinterest boards, too.

*A little extra info about me:*

Some Reapers would like more personal specifics about us, so here are some, not pertaining to Halloween, specifically:
I follow a more Pagan path...some would consider me a witch. I love all of nature, so natural items, crystals, pretty rocks and stones, geodes, wands, herbs, ritual candles and tools, pretty much anything you can find or make that a Green/Kitchen Witch would like for Samhain. In the love of both Fall and working with the earth, I grow things...mini pumpkins and gourds are some of my fave things to grow, as well as veggies, flowers, ect. I bake when I am feeling well (I have MS, so good days and bad days), so things for that are welcome, too! I'm a vegetarian animal lover. I love to craft and, earlier this year, before things got bad, I got my first sewing machine and a Cricut Explore Air 2. Gifts I could use for those for making Fall/Halloween crafts would be welcome, as well. I craft in all sorts of other ways, too. I love crafting stuff, especially holiday/seasonal things! We both love flavored loose leaf teas...the kinds that have so many yummy things in them that they look like Potpourri, lol. My husband likes the caffeinated kinds, I need low to no caffeine kinds like herbal, green, oolong, and flavored matcha, ect. (David's Tea brand, online, is our fave, but I'm sure we would like others, too. Especially if you found warm, Fall flavored ones! I'm not a huge fan of Chai, though.) I love to read, too...so ghost story books or spooky/scary/paranormal/fiction/murder mystery/witchy/magical themed books would be fun...second hand is just fine!

I have gotten so many handmade gifts over the years that weren't even on my list that I cherish. My Reapers stalk me very well, lol. Unless it is specifically on my dislikes list, I'm pretty sure I'll love anything you send me! I am happy with handmade, store bought, thrift store finds, hand me downs, free finds...anything...just something you know I'll love that lets me know you really put thought into it!

*Dislikes/Don't Needs:*

Gore, blood, bugs (besides spiders, I like spiders, especially fuzzy, posable ones!), clowns, aliens, zombies, satanic, modern movie monsters like Freddy and such, glitter (unless a little on a Halloween tree ornament), pirates, mad scientist, oddities, little kid cutesy, bags of spider webbing, inflatables, and, again, I'm a vegetarian animal lover, so no real animal bones, leather, fur, ect. No skellie spiders...spiders don't have skeletons!

*Here is my Pinterest: I have lots of different Halloween/Fall boards.*
Nina Marie Dittmar (bdnd05) - Profile | Pinterest

Check out my Albums on my profile page, if you'd like, too, to get an idea of our taste and decor themes! It changes a little, each year, as we add or move things. (I still need to add pics from last year, I think, though...)

*Check this list, often, as if I see stuff I like, I will usually add it, here...same with my Pinterest.

Thank you, again, my darling Reaper!! Halloween Hugs!!*


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you Reaper! I'm already gonna love whatever you send!

My theme in the cemetery this year is "funeral" - imagine that!

Likes / wants
Black creepy cloth
Traditional JOLs (not the mad looking ones)
Skulls / skeletons (one can never have too many!)
moss / fake flowers / the flower vase things that stick into the ground
orange string lights / flame lights
blowmolds
kitchen towels with cute / clever / funny sayings on them
crew socks & dangly earrings - something else one can never have too much of! I wear them year-round.

I'm cool with glitter and mildly cutesy stuff. Handmade is awesome - I like "unique"!

I probably won't be doing much decorating inside this year - we have a case of too small a house with too much stuff / too many people! That being said - we have a 19 month old grandson, who I swear has 14 grabby hands, living with us and a granddaughter due to make her arrival in mid-October. The grandson loves any sort of vehicles (cars / firetrucks / helicopters, etc) and likes to play with my skeletons. We also have 3 cats.

Dislikes / don't needs
Disney / NBC / TV & movie guys / Peanuts
Blood & Gore
Zombies / Pirates / Aliens / Witches / Vampires. etc
candles as much as l love them - see note above about toddler & cats

Thanks again!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, Reaper, THANK YOU! I'm grateful that you're here! Before I dive in, I want to make it absolutely clear that I adore hand-made items. If you have a signature craft that doesn't fit into my list, I still wannit!! If there's something you want to try but aren't sure how to do it, I'm happy to be your test dummy! Also, if you’re from a place that’s known for something, I’m so interested! Halloween-themed or not, id love a token of where you’re from.


To start off, I am an elementary school librarian and tend to go crazy in the dressing-up/Halloween themes. This position lets me have a lot more fun with costumes, outfits, and decor than being a classroom teacher allows, and I take complete advantage of it. With that, I could use:
-Halloween Jewelry (the $3-5 things you find at Kohls is perfect - if it's Silver and something I can wear year-round, even better - because I will!)
-Hats, hairpieces, clips, scarves
-I’m a size Small, so if you see something ready-to-wear, I’d be ecstatic
-Halloween fabric. If you see anything fun while perusing the web, I sew with both knit and woven (stretchy and non-stretchy) so can use it all.
-Library decor such as

a wreath
swag to hang at the ends of bookcases
a cool cauldron would be amazing
magnetic decor for my classroom door
buntings
Halloween-themed bulleting board supplies
*For my haunt*, I tend to go more eerie feeling rather than flat-out scary/gory/funny, etc. I have a graveyard with a fence and a Spirit Tree that we hang lanterns from, and a big illuminated archway that looks nouveau Gothic (or basic gothic because I didn't put a whole lotta details on it). Past that is a witch seance/bonfire shindig. When it comes to decorating outdoors, I could use:

A new headstone or two - I haven't added or changed any out there in basically forever, when I got two from Secret Reapers
A fog timer
Orange String Lights (I prefer the look of the old cheap non-LED ones, but those are becoming increasingly more difficult to find so I've been using the LEDs)
A skeleton if you're feeling particularly generous today
Black/Grey creepy clot
A wreath (I'm open to anything)
Big spiders (handmade or store-bought, I like an assortment to go with a giant spider I keep on my roof... The bigger, the better!)
Indoors I change every year because I've gotten so many wonderfully spooky things from Secret Reapers, so if you can find something that would look great on a console table, end table, bookcase, kitchen table centerpiece, above cabinets, send it my way! If I don't use it this year, I will still use it! I particularly like:

Oblong table cloths (something like 60" x 72"-ish)
Halloween Placemats (if you can only do 4, that's great, but if you can get 6 I can put them all over the table)
Skulls (candle holders, potion bottles, tabletop decor kind)
Halloween-themed candles (if you go scented, please don't get vanilla. The scent makes me queasy.)
Unique Spell Books
Unique Potion Bottles
Color Changing LED rope light this may be far-fetched, but I have a 10' long plant ledge in my living room and just realized it'd be really cool if I could change the color up there (there's currently just a warm light)
My daughters and I love to bake. I think we've gotten enough generic Halloween cookie cutters through the years, but if you find a really cool one we'd adore it. What we could use instead are:

Cake molds
Halloween decorating kits (like the Wilton haunted houses, etc.)
Halloween tea towels
Halloween spatulas/mixing bowls
Aprons (ooh! The ones that can be used as costumes would be phenomenal!)
And generic Halloween stuff that I love and you can't go wrong with, even if they don't fall into any of the above categories:


Nightmare Before Christmas (Hallmark has some interactive ornaments that I’m dying over)
Halloween-themed children's books (please get hardcover if you go this route)
Skull fabric/clothing/decor (I wear a small in most brands and can take it in if it's too big - that's more likely than it being too small)
Ouija Board (I don't need an actual board, but love the theme)
Tarot Card art (World market has some coffee mugs that are drool-worthy). On that note:
Coffee mugs
Sam from Trick R Treat
-Hocus Pocus
-Fake Birds- the more realistic, the better
-Additional Lighting - I use all of it
-Witch Hats - I never seem to have enough of those

Most randomly, I’ve begun decorating my chicken coop for Halloween. That could benefit from:
- a halloweeny weather vane (doesn’t have to be functional 
-Battery-operated lighting

Wreaths, but more on the smaller side (not teeny, but not big either)
signage / flags
smaller skeletons (like, stuff that would fit in a wheelbarrow scene)
little hay bales
scare crows
outdoor Fall decor

PINTEREST BOARDS
My Halloween/Fall board is here
My Halloween Housewares board is here

Finally, if you feel so inclined, I have 11 & 15 year-old daughters. If you can't find anything for me on this list, they would love to be recipients of your Reaping (think: Halloween goodie bag).

What I'd prefer to avoid

Guts
Aliens
Biohazard/Mad Scientist/Lab
Blowmolds
Cheesy epitaphs
I don't need the rubber spiders or fake birds from 99C Only and Dollar Tree
I would prefer not to receive scented candles, but if there's one that's amazing, I will take it as long as it doesn't have vanilla (repeating myself, yes, I feel strongly about it)


----------



## Work Ryan (Aug 5, 2021)

FYI: I live in an apartment with no access to outdoor spaces, and I do not have any pets.

*My Likes Are:*
Tommy Bahama / Beaches / Tropical Theme
Legos
Lord of the Rings / high fantasy
Elephants
Anime
Anything cute
Small decorations for my apartment / office
Prints, earthy candles, fake plants
Mugs, towels, blankets, wreaths, doormats, stuffed animals
Anything understated that i could keep in my office/apartment year-round.

*Dislikes:*
Blood and gore
Horror movies (Halloween, Friday the 13th, Nightmare Before Christmas, Beetlejuice, Exorcist, etc.)
Books, lab equipment, medical instruments
Fruity scented candles
Anything with strobe lights
Tarot Cards / Ouija Boards / other Occult items
Glitter


----------



## deadite_scholar (Aug 12, 2021)

Likes:
Classic Halloween themes (ghosts, graveyards, haunted houses (especially haunted houses) werewolves, creepy/cursed dolls.) I'm a stickler for atmospheric Halloween. I'm a collector so anything that can be displayed or put on a shelf is great. I especially like prop replicas (daggers, stakes, amulets, cursed objects, forbidden lore etc.) Every Halloween, I do a massive graveyard scene AND a zombie playground. Anything along these lines would also be cool.

Dislikes:
Skeletons are fine if they look gnarly, but I don't much care for plain white skeletons. I also am not a fan of Day of the Dead themed items. No clowns, dragons or gore items (body parts, intestines, etc). Joke items don't do it for me, so no puns and no items that encourage alcohol or tobacco consumption. I think that about does it.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Hello- this will be my first time so I am super excited! 
Thank you in advance to my reaper! 

Likes:
Outdoor decorations only (Home Haunt):
Skulls 💀 and skeletons, reapers, anything witch (spellbooks, brooms, cauldrons, witch hats) , tombstones 🪦, fog machine accessories (props), lights (string lights or lanterns) or projectors and creepy dolls or doll accessories (strollers, stands, small beds) , Vampires (coffins, vampire slayer kit, teeth), creepy portraits/ pictures of children for doll room. *Items will also go in the garage as part of home haunt, so it doesn’t have to be weather proof.

dislikes:
Gruesome anything— bloody guts and gore
I don’t decorate the inside of my house.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

My reaper pinterest page is listed, although I haven’t updated it much from last year. 
110 Best Halloween Forum ideas in 2021 | halloween forum, halloween, halloween diy

I like classic, retro, macabre, and appreciate anything handmade. 

LIKES
Coffins
bones/skeletons
witches and anything witch related
ghosts
characters from classic stories like Frankenstein and Headless Horseman, etc.
bats
crows/ravens
I have a 1:12 dollhouse that I'm trying to decorate this year. So far I have nothing for it.
I like halloween mugs.
Would love a small bird skull, or other such items for a Halloween themed shadow box that i'm putting togehter.
Candles, either tapered or containers with scented candles. 
Kitchen items such as spatulas, dishtowels, cookie cutters, etc. 
Anything handmade.

DISLIKES
Snakes (hard no)
Upside down crosses
Not really interested in the satan theme
All out gore


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

First thank you to my reaper in advance and I am sure I will love anything you send me so have fun picking things out.

I live in an apartment with a small balcony area. I have 2 Halloween trees, and a witch's cabinet. I also have 2 cats, a hedgehog, a tiny gecko that I rescued this week, and live with my husband and 2 of my 4 children (all grown now sadly). 

Likes :
Pumpkins in all forms shapes and sizes.
Nightmare before Christmas ( my bedroom and bathroom are done in this theme year round)
Ornaments for my trees 
Vampires 
Gothic items 
Skulls 
I don't mind things that are creepy or gory 
Frankenstein (I have a small collection) 
Ravens and Crows
Witchy items 
Spell books 
Unique potion bottles
Handmade items are always great 
I love vintage and new as well 
Hocus Pocus 
Gilmore Girls 
The Lost boys (the vampire movie not Peter Pan)
Hedgehogs 
Acorns 

My dislikes:
Satanic items 
Clowns


----------

